# NPP and Tren together.



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Has anyone user both together with success or did sides become and issue. On 700npp so was going to lower it to 500 and add 200mg tren ace. 200mg is plenty for me as I only use 300mg for a competition


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

bonacris said:


> Has anyone user both together with success or did sides become and issue. On 700npp so was going to lower it to 500 and add 200mg tren ace. 200mg is plenty for me as I only use 300mg for a competition


 As long as estrogen is kept in range then you should have no issues with prolactin. I used an apillo blend a few years back with test, tren, npp and mtren and gains were good.

Apart from that just expect all the normal tren and npp sides, combining them shouldn't cause any additional problems


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah I don't recommend it. Stacking the two for a week sent my PRL trough the roof despite E2 being in range and being on Teva Caber.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Yeah I don't recommend it. Stacking the two for a week sent my PRL trough the roof despite E2 being in range and being on Teva Caber.


 Do you think it would be ok if you halved your usual dosages? Was thinking of trying low test + 300mg NPP + 300mg Tren next to compare it to my current low test + 600mg NPP bulk.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

JUICE1 said:


> Do you think it would be ok if you halved your usual dosages? Was thinking of trying low test + 300mg NPP + 300mg Tren next to compare it to my current low test + 600mg NPP bulk.


 No one can predict how it will effect you mate...you've just gotta either try it or don't try it


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

stuey99 said:


> No one can predict how it will effect you mate...you've just gotta either try it or don't try it


 I prefer to get as much anecdotal information and result reports as I can tbh. Other peoples experiences are useful.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

JUICE1 said:


> Do you think it would be ok if you halved your usual dosages? Was thinking of trying low test + 300mg NPP + 300mg Tren next to compare it to my current low test + 600mg NPP bulk.


 No idea mate, it's hard to say. I wasn't using a particularly high dose of either drug if I remember correctly. I wasn't even actively running them both at the same time, I was just transitioning from Tren E to NPP and still had some Tren lingering in my system.


----------



## thewrongadvices (Apr 17, 2017)

I've run 300 tren ace and 300 deca before no problem, but that was with no test.


----------



## tren79 (Mar 15, 2015)

I'd be careful mate

i think its person specific

i have been ok with 400mg of each a week but my training partners = limp mode

cycle was 300mg test prop a week, 400mg tren ace a week 400mg npp a week, 0.5 arimidex EOD, 2 x proviron a day.


----------



## klauz619 (Feb 20, 2015)

stuey99 said:


> As long as estrogen is kept in range then you should have no issues with prolactin. I used an apillo blend a few years back with test, tren, npp and mtren and gains were good.
> 
> Apart from that just expect all the normal tren and npp sides, combining them shouldn't cause any additional problems


 thats not true for all people.

tried 800 tren zero test plus letro and caber and got nipple pain and lactation


----------



## lucav79 (Aug 19, 2013)

to me it sounds weird. it does not make sense. choose either them


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

lucav79 said:


> to me it sounds weird. it does not make sense. choose either them


 Why?


----------



## lucav79 (Aug 19, 2013)

they are both 19 nor Derivate. Choose one according to your experience and needs


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

lucav79 said:


> they are both 19 nor Derivate. Choose one according to your experience and needs


 I know but why is that actually a problem? Masteron and Anavar are both DHT derived does that mean we shouldn't take those together?


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

I've run test, mast, NPP and tren together and experienced no problems.


----------



## lucav79 (Aug 19, 2013)

masteron and anavar are different. they hit different receptors


----------



## lucav79 (Aug 19, 2013)

please explain to me what's the benefit of mixing npp and tren


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

lucav79 said:


> please explain to me what's the benefit of mixing npp and tren


 Try it and see its wonderful ^^


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

lucav79 said:


> please explain to me what's the benefit of mixing npp and tren


 They are two of the most powerful hormones.

There's no logic behind it inherently being a terrible idea, do you have specific reasons why you think it's bad?


----------



## thewrongadvices (Apr 17, 2017)

lucav79 said:


> masteron and anavar are different. they hit different receptors


 Different receptors? Don't they all compete for androgen receptors?


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

Ive used both, albeit at minimal doses to assess tolerance. Im striated, veiny and thinner-skinned look on tren, with the added fullness on npp. I can see its usefulness in competition circles, but otherwise I wont do it again I dont think..........famous last words


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

lucav79 said:


> please explain to me what's the benefit of mixing npp and tren


 Tren gains with NPP benefits on the joints.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Magsimus said:


> Tren gains with NPP benefits on the joints.


 NPP gains with tren hardness is what im hoping for. cant really grow on tren.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Harry Axe Wound said:


> Ive used both, albeit at minimal doses to assess tolerance. Im striated, veiny and thinner-skinned look on tren, with the added fullness on npp. I can see its usefulness in competition circles, but otherwise I wont do it again I dont think..........famous last words


 Why won't you do it again. Sides or?


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

bonacris said:


> NPP gains with tren hardness is what im hoping for. cant really grow on tren.


 How come you can't grow on tren? Does it stifle appetite or something?


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Magsimus said:


> How come you can't grow on tren? Does it stifle appetite or something?


 yeah but then at night i crave shitty carbs. ill look bigger but the scales doesnt budge and the look i get doesnt last so im only doing it now because ive holidays in 6weeks


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

bonacris said:


> yeah but then at night i crave shitty carbs. ill look bigger but the scales doesnt budge and the look i get doesnt last so im only doing it now because ive holidays in 6weeks


 Not sure I get this. Are you not eating enough when on tren?

My scales jump up about 10lbs within two weeks of starting tren due to the glycogen and water uptake.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Magsimus said:


> Not sure I get this. Are you not eating enough when on tren?
> 
> My scales jump up about 10lbs within two weeks of starting tren due to the glycogen and water uptake.


 from past experiences with tren the scales will stop going up. it is the ultimate recomp drug for me but i can not put on size. i will always choose NPP over tren when trying to put on size. i have a pretty decent metabolism so it is possible i need to just way more but thats where the tren appetite suppression comes in. no hungry during the day until the evening when i just want to eat crap


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

bonacris said:


> from past experiences with tren the scales will stop going up. it is the ultimate recomp drug for me but i can not put on size. i will always choose NPP over tren when trying to put on size. i have a pretty decent metabolism so it is possible i need to just way more but thats where the tren appetite suppression comes in. no hungry during the day until the evening when i just want to eat crap


 Gotcha. Yeah, I can eat like a horse on test and NPP, but granted, bulking on tren is more of a mission when it comes to getting the calories in.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

It's good. You'll love it.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

stuey99 said:


> As long as estrogen is kept in range then you should have no issues with prolactin. I used an apillo blend a few years back with test, tren, npp and mtren and gains were good.
> 
> Apart from that just expect all the normal tren and npp sides, combining them shouldn't cause any additional problems


 My PRL can get to 3X over range with E2 mid range on just very small doses of 19-NOR drugs.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

theBEAST2002 said:


> It's good. You'll love it.


 even at these low doses of tren?


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

bonacris said:


> even at these low doses of tren?


 Yes. Have some caber on hand just in case.


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

JUICE1 said:


> Why won't you do it again. Sides or?


 My usual mantra would be to use the least amount of gear possible. I see the combo as more of an emergency tool for rapid changes that need to be made pre contest. For instance if you were looking flat and diet and mineral manipulation for whatever reason wasnt working, or joints were suffering from winnie and or halo, then I would add it in.

Some people that dont tolerate tren so well might argue that you could have a low dose of tren to get at least some effect, then bump up the NPP. But unless I knew exactly how each drug reacts with my body id rather just cut the tren out completely so that any side effects witnessed can be narrowed down and dealt with quickly.

Otherwise for usual gym rats, just stick to one or the other, and exhaust the possibility of ever increasing doses before changing things up. Saying that 50mg NPP eod with other compounds could be useful purely for joints. Sides werent too bad, raised BP and some headaches, and the usual face bloat I get from Deca/NPP. You certainly feel "different" on the combo too. At least for me. Sometimes i just felt like crap, other times ravenous, other times a sexual deviant..... Far too variable for me


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

tren79 said:


> I'd be careful mate
> 
> i think its person specific


 Basically this. Take all precautions, use fast acting esters, and give it a shot. If youre curious you will do it anyway, lets be honest.

I did.


----------



## MrBishi (Mar 10, 2016)

bonacris said:


> NPP gains with tren hardness is what im hoping for. cant really grow on tren.


 Why don't you try a different hardening steroid like Winstrol or Masteron?


----------

